# Do you trust your source? Test it 4 free



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 16, 2014)

WEDINOS - Welsh Emerging Drugs & Identification of Novel Substances Project<br />
<br />
Wedinos is a UK/Welsh drug testing service funded by the welsh government. The best part if if you have any doubt what you are using is  illegitimate you can send it to them anonymously for free.<br />
<br />
On their site use the search bar and type in the desired compound ex.(drostanolone). They reveal the lab name and the major and minor compounds in this product. It appears one popular sponsor on this site has a questionable outcome on this product...<br/>


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 16, 2014)

Just checked out some of the results. F'd up that there's more expensive ingredients in some of the products than what's supposed to be in them.

Did you see all the shit in the Heroin on the first page? lol


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 16, 2014)

What concerns me is some of the anavar is either methyl test or winny....especially when it is marketed towards females.


----------



## robertscott (Jun 16, 2014)

so now I'm pretty sure that the last var I used was actually winny...


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 16, 2014)

Those theives


----------



## Sully (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm betting some of the guys here will be against this service because it doesn't verify proper dosing.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jun 16, 2014)

just like how people think they are eating different types of food but it's all corn... crazy


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 16, 2014)

Please disregard the part about these puppies are sourced from here I copied and pasted this from another board. All of the sources here are solid


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 16, 2014)

As you see on some oils there is some amount of another compound.  This is typical in a Ug lab where one filter is used that does 1000ml and say person does 500ml of tren A then makes mast p the mast p will have tren A due to residual in the filter as filters are not cheap and Ug labs will save money how they can.  Not a big issue im just explaining why as mg per ml results are not shown per each compound.  
This is a uk site and test packs have to be picked up personally and here in the USA there are similar places like this.
I like the side effects ..even with gear with no compound.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 16, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> As you see on some oils there is some amount of another compound.  This is typical in a Ug lab where one filter is used that does 1000ml and say person does 500ml of tren A then makes mast p the mast p will have tren A due to residual in the filter as filters are not cheap and Ug labs will save money how they can.  Not a big issue im just explaining why as mg per ml results are not shown per each compound.
> This is a uk site and test packs have to be picked up personally and here in the USA there are similar places like this.
> I like the side effects ..even with gear with no compound.



The placebo effect is great.... We should start one called placebo labs we could use grapeseed oil and vitamin C and I bet people would get massive gains and feel great with an increased sex drive. Lol


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 17, 2014)

I think it is a great thing.  I know it doesn't tell if the chem is under or over dosed, but knowing that your not giving your wife testosterone, instead of anavar...or if your taking tren, instead of test is important.  Glad to see it.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 17, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> I think it is a great thing.  I know it doesn't tell if the chem is under or over dosed, but knowing that your not giving your wife testosterone, instead of anavar...or if your taking tren, instead of test is important.  Glad to see it.



Glad I found it.lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 17, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Glad I found it. Lol
> 
> Here you go..thanks. ..


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 17, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> xchewbaccax777 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad I found it. Lol
> ...


----------



## BigBob (Jun 17, 2014)

Hahaha. You guys r funny.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 30, 2014)

I was reading up on how to submit a sample for testing.  I am supposed to be able to ship it from the US with printed paperwork from their website.  Right now, I have two orals I am going to send to them for testing.  One is sold as anavar, and another sold as drol.  From two different sponsors here.  I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## K1 (Jun 30, 2014)

That thing that is of concern regarding these tests is 'anyone' can send in a sample...Easily able to discredit a reputable source or a source trying to discredit a competitor!

These labs should be obtaining these samples directly from the source and not from some third party internet gym rat...Most of which have their own agendas.....


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 30, 2014)

K1 said:


> That thing that is of concern regarding these tests is 'anyone' can send in a sample...Easily able to discredit a reputable source or a source trying to discredit a competitor!
> 
> These labs should be obtaining these samples directly from the source and not from some third party internet gym rat...Most of which have their own agendas.....



I would check with anasci directly before posting any names and results.  Just like over on alinboard, when I blood tested his testosterone and posted up lab results, or like here on Anasci...when guys post up hgh or serum test level results from labcorp on gear obtained from different sponsors.  I am also a long time member over at Alinboard, and I love the section he has where he actually encourages people to have his gear tested and post the results up.


----------



## xvvfacevvx (Jun 30, 2014)

Why is it whenever someone MAY have something negative to post, it turns into a witch hunt. Whenever it's positive everyone is sucking each other's dicks?


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 30, 2014)

xvvfacevvx said:


> Why is it whenever someone MAY have something negative to post, it turns into a witch hunt. Whenever it's positive everyone is sucking each other's dicks?



?


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jun 30, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> ?



He's saying when there's something negative to say about a source, people get all up in arms like someone is lying or trying to make a sponsor look bad. But if it's positive everyone is more than welcome to suck on the sponsors dick and say how great it is and no one complains. Just a typical double standard.


----------



## formula1069 (Jun 30, 2014)

K1 said:


> That thing that is of concern regarding these tests is 'anyone' can send in a sample...Easily able to discredit a reputable source or a source trying to discredit a competitor!
> 
> These labs should be obtaining these samples directly from the source and not from some *third party internet gym rat*...Most of which have their own agendas.....



Why is it when anyone test someones products the Mods are SOOOO quick to jump down their throat ? I was brutaly attacked when testing a sources GH and posting results , and go figure it comes out that GH was fucking BUNK !!!!!!

Maybe the Mods should research the persons posts first before jumping down their throats and always blaming hidden agendas and bullshit like that

You will find nothing in my threads or Chris's threads that look like we are trying to bash a source, its our hard earned money buying these products you should show a little more respect when someone that has been around for more than 6 months and is active on the boards test a product and post results,  cause with out us buying this stuff there will be no NO Sponsors 

How are we suppose to trust a sources lab test ? maybe they just sent a good one to test and the rest is shit they are selling ?

I test everyones product no matter how long they have been around even TP's GH and Alin's gear , never had a issues with any of them but i always keep on top of it , it is my body I am putting this unregulated stuff into and i want to make sure what i am putting there is real
Myself and Chris are not Internet GYM Rats as you stated , I am sure they are people out there trying to bash the compitition but not everyone is like the way the mods feel or post about , The Mods do a great job here and have a lot to look over , but i feel are too quick to jump on people testing the gear, If you dont want anyone to post about it than get rid of the Lab and Serum test threads and let no one post any results as part of the rules , but if you dont want to do that than stop bashing members for posting please.


----------



## K1 (Jul 1, 2014)

formula1069 said:


> Why is it when anyone test someones products the Mods are SOOOO quick to jump down their throat ? I was brutaly attacked when testing a sources GH and posting results , and go figure it comes out that GH was fucking BUNK !!!!!!
> 
> Maybe the Mods should research the persons posts first before jumping down their throats and always blaming hidden agendas and bullshit like that
> 
> ...



Where in my post was I bashing anyone, I bought up a legitimate point and concern, that ANYONE can use this service and the website posts the results...It's tough if you guys that want to bitch about the Mods can't see past your own noises...Seems you guys get too defensive when the questions are raised as if you guys have been in this game for 20+ years like many of the old school guys have been?!

It has already been stating on many of the UK boards that those guys are using this service posted in the original post to trash sponsors and are sending fake samples for testing...It has also been shown that sponsors are sending fake samples labeled as their competitor's products so that they can trash their reputations.....

You guys see a link and all of sudden it's the holy grail...Or somebody comes out of nowhere and posts some serums and he is the new biggest guru on the block...Those of us that have been around countless years have seen these said gurus turn out to be scams time and time again...Perfect example is the dude AlmostPro who you see articles written by him on every board out there, including this board...It took him being busted for everyone to realize he was a fake and nothing more then a geared up gym rat.....

People like myself, rAJJIN, AnaSCI, the VIP's here and Prom have spent thousands of dollars on AAS/HGH testing done by a legitimate labs that can be backed up and verified by anyone and can even be visited by anyone to confirm...THAT is why we are quick to question the next "big thing" to drop on the internet...We should show a little more respect to guys that have been around for 6 months as you say?! You should show a little more respect to the guys that have been around for a couple of decades in all aspects of this game!

Nowhere in my post did I say that sponsors should be sending in samples to be tested...I trust very few sponsors...I SAID that the lab should be ordering samples directly from the suppliers discretely and testing the products that way...Why don't you try reading the posts instead of getting defensive...All it shows is your lack of time within this game.....


----------



## vikingquest (Jul 1, 2014)

Basically, if someone wants to test a product, their shouldn't be any question in motives.  Their motive is to keep their hard earned money going to the right places. Yes, it's hard to believe what you read on these forums. I know many of the people posting in this thread very well and some people may recognize who I am.  I have no dog in this fight, but these are hard working dudes who I chat with daily. We all do the same thing and search for the highest quality products to without trying to break our banks. Many of us have kids and when we see a chance to confirm what we are using is what it says it is, then we will use that product until we can't anymore. For those sponsors who do things properly, they will have lifetime customers from these tests. 

I do see some people attacking other sponsors. I see it every day from people who have a handful of posts and have been around a few weeks. It's pretty obvious who those folks are. Not many people waste their times planting seeds to grow next summer.


----------



## xvvfacevvx (Jul 1, 2014)

I agree with what k1 is trying to say. Have the supplier directly sending samples to rid any "variables" along the way. On the opposite end of that you think a sponsor couldn't bait and switch? I guarantee 100% of samples sent directly would be legit. I have been around for a while and as you can see with my post count I'm not a daily poster. But my handle can be found on almost all the major boards with an average of 5 years. How would the mods see me, or someone like me who has zero
history or "shaking shit up" if I/ someone like me were to post up sub par results of major PAYING sponsors? Would the results be embraced?


----------



## formula1069 (Jul 1, 2014)

K1 said:


> Where in my post was I bashing anyone, I bought up a legitimate point and concern, that ANYONE can use this service and the website posts the results...It's tough if you guys that want to bitch about the Mods can't see past your own noises...Seems you guys get too defensive when the questions are raised as if you guys have been in this game for 20+ years like many of the old school guys have been?!
> 
> It has already been stating on many of the UK boards that those guys are using this service posted in the original post to trash sponsors and are sending fake samples for testing...It has also been shown that sponsors are sending fake samples labeled as their competitor's products so that they can trash their reputations.....
> 
> ...



You were not bashing anyone in your post I was talking about previous post and I guess I should have worded it diff
And I was not calling out anyone in particular
I took offense to the internet gym rat comment that's all
Sorry I haven't been on the boards for 20 years but I have been in the game for almost 25 years 
I am not using this service anyway and just test for myself anymore and only share with a few friends privately anyway cause I don't want the headache of defending myself 
Unfortunately for members and sponsors it's not easy to get stuff tested I only test GH and Test with blood serum tests 
If I could find a true lab I would send everything to them I don't care about the cost I can afford it , what I can't afford to do,is waste my time on bad gear 
I guess I will have to search more for tested results from the members that have been around for 20 years but I don't go on pro m I only go on here and alin board (my first board)cause I am just here to learn a little bit and have fun sometimes this board is much more friendly and laid back than pro m 
I guess I will have to go on pro m and just come up with 50 posts so I can access the lab test page even though I don't want to be part of that forum I like this one 

If you have time please share some links with these current lab test on current sponsors here
Thanks


----------



## K1 (Jul 1, 2014)

formula1069 said:


> You were not bashing anyone in your post I was talking about previous post and I guess I should have worded it diff
> And I was not calling out anyone in particular
> I took offense to the internet gym rat comment that's all
> Sorry I haven't been on the boards for 20 years but I have been in the game for almost 25 years
> ...



I was not referring to anyone on this board or even promuscle for that matter when I made my first post...I did not read any of the posts in this thread and I did not see where yourself or Chris were going to use their services to test some of the sponsor's products for this site...I am fine with that, without issue...You guys have proven yourselves on here and alinboard and there is no issue with myself or any of the other Mods to have the good members here sending in samples for testing.....

I was referring to the link, the company itself and the tests that have been posted to their site...My concern that was stated in my original post was how can we with 100% certainty take as truth the test results posted on their site at this time?! We do not know who sent in said products to be tested and as you can see from the results posted some are sent in with labels, some are sent in with a paper "saying" what it is and others are sent in blank...There is no way to confirm who sent in the products and if they are what was stated to have been sent in...Anyone could have sent in those products to be tested.....


----------



## K1 (Jul 1, 2014)

xvvfacevvx said:


> I agree with what k1 is trying to say. Have the supplier directly sending samples to rid any "variables" along the way.



No, I am saying that the lab should be discretely (under an individual's name, not the company name) making orders to the suppliers and receive the products that way...This way the lab is receiving the product directly from the supplier and the supplier would not know that it was the lab placing the order therefore would not make any changes to the product.....

Perfect Example: A member wanted a certain product tested from said supplier then they should pay the lab (lab could even add a service charge), the lab places the order with the supplier, the lab receives the product, tests the product and sends the results back to the member that placed the order through the lab.....

This way the member never directly handles the product...The supplier doesn't know it's the lab placing the order with them...The member gets the results back and knows if it is safe to order and receive what they order.....

If the lab is truly legit, there would be absolutely no problem with them setting up a system like this!


----------



## Diesel.808 (Jul 1, 2014)

K1 said:


> No, I am saying that the lab should be discretely (under an individual's name, not the company name) making orders to the suppliers and receive the products that way...This way the lab is receiving the product directly from the supplier and the supplier would not know that it was the lab placing the order therefore would not make any changes to the product.....
> 
> Perfect Example: A member wanted a certain product tested from said supplier then they should pay the lab (lab could even add a service charge), the lab places the order with the supplier, the lab receives the product, tests the product and sends the results back to the member that placed the order through the lab.....
> 
> ...



That's a good thought but...wouldn't work out for very long.
It would get way too crazy for the lab to have multiple shipping addys..unfortunately, theres not real way to be 100% unless you just test your own stuff 
And of course, if you do test yourself, you should record your procedure in the most reliable and clear way so that it is honest and hard to doubt. 
Sharing that information and in combination with others, will hopefully lead to the shut down of shit UGL and just bad product in general. 

BUT, until someone steps up and actually puts $$$ into a lobbying group to change the laws and DEA scheduling, it's all a little fucked anyways.  
In the mean time, this is all we have.  
Speak up when things are bad and speak up when things are good -- helps us all.


----------



## Diesel.808 (Jul 1, 2014)

It was reassuring though when i had a package seized by the damn homeland sec.  -- got the test results on that one!! 

One way to know you got the good shit.  
On that note, it is definitely random...but if you get a flagged addy, change it LOL.

best $161 dollars i spent on my lawyer in my life,  -- 15minutes on the phone and no meeting, didn't have to do anything, never had to talk to them myself,  but fuck me that was a stressful 24hours.


----------



## Diesel.808 (Jul 1, 2014)

Someone could actually make a lot of $$$ if they had a website and company that performed tests of products and labs...

BUT, that has shown to fail due to corruption and obviously, labs can send better product to said company and just completely dope the samples and tests...so, we kinda need the FDA and pharm companies to be honest


----------



## GastrocGuy (Jul 1, 2014)

Isn't this all similar to the Labmax kits? Same deal with not revealing the amounts of compound, so it call comes back to trust.

Even those cheap Walgreen steroid test kits can tell you if there's test in your system, but a 39 dollar blood test showing me some elevated levels is my option. And for women, well, keeping a watch on virilization sides are a must regardless of trust, and stopping at the first sign of them.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 1, 2014)

The big reason I want the anavar tested is to ensure I'm not giving my wife something disguised as anavar that could hurt her. I looked on that testing site and saw a couple of samples of var that was actually testing as methyl testosterone.  Giving methyl test to a female is not good. I was just going to send along the Anadrol out of curiosity.


----------



## Diesel.808 (Jul 1, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> The big reason I want the anavar tested is to ensure I'm not giving my wife something disguised as anavar that could hurt her. I looked on that testing site and saw a couple of samples of var that was actually testing as methyl testosterone.  Giving methyl test to a female is not good. I was just going to send along the Anadrol out of curiosity.



Let me know how that goes.  My wife just started some Var from Sciroxx .

But, i've also got a lot of Var powder from TP.  I took 120mg a day for a few  weeks and it felt legit.  WHo's your batch from?  
She hasnt had any bad sides @ 10mg/day.  
I think youd notice the sex drive and acne if it was test though pretty much right away??


----------



## Big-John (Jul 1, 2014)

If the var comes back gtg I may get some for the wife.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 2, 2014)

You guys. You have to "walk in" to get kit and kit is in Uk.  Once u get kit " then " u can send in.
Labmax kits work 225 $ I believe and u get multiple tests. ..OR buy me plane ticket so I can get u the kit ..


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 2, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> You guys. You have to "walk in" to get kit and kit is in Uk.  Once u get kit " then " u can send in.
> Labmax kits work 225 $ I believe and u get multiple tests. ..OR buy me plane ticket so I can get u the kit ..



IB, go to their website.  On the front page click on the sample testing link, then click on download sample and effects form.  You can print everything and generate a reference code for your package so you can track it after testing.  Just mail all the stuff to em with the sample

But, I think it did say they don't accept samples from Sasquatches cause of all the leaves, grasses, and bark they kept sending in....


----------



## K1 (Aug 7, 2014)

formula1069 and chrisr116, did you guys ever end up sending anything in to be tested?!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 7, 2014)

K1 said:


> formula1069 and chrisr116, did you guys ever end up sending anything in to be tested?!


It now states as of July 25th no more aas will be accepted


----------



## K1 (Aug 7, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> It now states as of July 25th no more aas will be accepted



Figures


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 7, 2014)

I think its because it said there's not enough staff and their were to many that came back fake


----------



## BigBob (Aug 7, 2014)

Us meatheads know a good thing when we see it. They only want to deal with rec drugs?


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 7, 2014)

BigBob said:


> Us meatheads know a good thing when we see it. They only want to deal with rec drugs?



Lame. Rec drugs suck.


----------



## BigBob (Aug 7, 2014)

I just went through the whole list of Anavar. Looks like a 50-50 shot that you get the right thing......

Steroids and Image Enhancing Drugs
Based on the information provided on 
sample effects records, 68% of the 
SIED samples analysed contained all 
of the expected/named ingredients. 
1% of samples contained some, but 
not all of the expected/named. 11% of 
samples contained some of the named 
ingredients, but also other compounds; 
16% of samples contained none of the 
named ingredients at all, and 4% of 
samples contained no active chemical 
compounds. Almost a third of SIED 
samples analysed with purchase intent 
data submitted were found to be 
different from what they were believed to 
be at point of purchase.


----------



## tripletotal (Aug 8, 2014)

BigBob said:


> I just went through the whole list of Anavar. Looks like a 50-50 shot that you get the right thing......
> 
> Steroids and Image Enhancing Drugs
> Based on the information provided on
> ...


This does not surprise me at all, but I wish it did.


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 8, 2014)

K1 said:


> formula1069 and chrisr116, did you guys ever end up sending anything in to be tested?!



No, I haven't yet, but was meaning too.  I guess I should have gotton off my butt and sent it in.


----------



## naplestraining (Aug 9, 2014)

there are locations here for that.
I used a lab in the US a few yrs back for some test I had. I sent 10ml and sent me results.
 BTW- test goes bad after the expiration date.


----------



## rangerjockey (Aug 9, 2014)

K1 makes a good point. We are here for information, the world we are in (bodybuilding) as always had some questionable "things" surrounding it.  Lets not go on a Sponser bashing rampage, unless  samples are truley sent from the source for independent testing.  Secondly we need to verify the testing lab too.  What is there angle? To help Bodybuiders? Doubt it ! labs will go broke helping bodybuilders.


----------



## Hypertrophy3 (Aug 14, 2014)

what would really be nice is this:  if they told you what milligrams per milliliter it is like a mass spec. of course we all know this, and it is very expensive, but its the only true way to prove that your gear is 100% of label claim.


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 14, 2014)

Lab is no longer accepting AAS samples.


----------

